# Amplificador con un tda1512



## wuito (Nov 22, 2006)

hola soy nuevo por aka, y keria saber si alguien tiene algun circuito de amplificador con un integrado tda1512.

de antemano gracias !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 22, 2006)

mirate esta pagina, tienes uno con 20 watios de potencia a 35voltios
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/101832/ETC/TDA1512.html


----------



## wuito (Nov 22, 2006)

como veo el circuito ????


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 23, 2006)

En el PDF que te sale con las caracteristicas, en la ultima pagina (abajo del todo) te viene expuesto un circuito, bien explicado, lo que esta en un recuadro son las partes del Chip, lo de fuera son las piezas electronicas (resistencias, condensadores) que tienes que poner.


----------



## wuito (Nov 27, 2006)

alguien por hay tienes otros diagramas con un tda1512, el otro no lo entendi mucho..


de antemano gracias.


----------

